# MTD Snowflite 8/33



## Loren K (Jan 6, 2021)

I've got a 1977 "MTD Snowflite" Model 8/33, purchased new the "Day Elvis Died". Does anyone else have one or any Manuals?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If your looking for parts, you can usually bring up the manuals on sites like ereplacementparts.com, etc.....

you don't have to buy the part there, but it will give you the part number to search on line for a good price.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Try manuallib.com if they have it you can download it as a PDF for free. If you have the model and serial number you can likely down load it from MTD. Not sure if they would still support something that old but worth a look.






Operator's Manuals


MTD Parts




www.mtdparts.com


----------



## Loren K (Jan 6, 2021)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Try manuallib.com if they have it you can download it as a PDF for free. If you have the model and serial number you can likely down load it from MTD. Not sure if they would still support something that old but worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have tried MTD and they seemed totally uninterested in any help at all....actually suggesting that I consider buying a newer model and scrapping the one I have. I'm only actually interested in restoring it. Makes me feel less guilty for replacing it a few years back with a John Deere.


----------



## ProbeGT (Jan 3, 2021)

I was able to use ereplacment parts' exploded diagrams for my 5/24. They did not have my machine but they did have some from the newer generations. I found the parts I needed even though they were for a newer machine. As was pointed out here to me, a lot of items get carried over from generation to generation. So I was able to find the friction wheel for the drive, some bearings, etc. I did buy the parts from them as well - their website helped me so I bought from them - their information kept my machine running.


----------



## Loren K (Jan 6, 2021)

Thnks for the information. Yes, I have done the same for parts, but am looking for more parts and Manuals to substantiate a restoration as closely as possible. I have located someone from another site that has most of the information that I am looking for. They even had a set of the Original decals. Thanks so much!


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

And that other website would be what?


----------

